# Business License California



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

1) Is a DBA the same as a seller's permit?

2) Should I get a business license before a seller's permit?

3) Is this order correct?

a) Partnership Agreement
b) DBA
c) Business License
d) Seller's Permit
e) Resale certificate

FYI... My wife and I are trying raise capital for when we form our LLC in 2009. We have decided to design and sell tshirts to co-workers, friends, and family, crossing our fingers that they support our endeavors... Who knows, a friend of my friend might like my designs, and the friend of that friend... well... so on and so forth... but the bottom line is, this is how I feel we can raise capital for a bigger better company in 2009. It will give us experience and who knows, if this venture goes well, we may never have to form a new LLC and just transition our current company and change it to an LLC... for now, it is a Husband/ Wife partnership.... 

Please help me out by telling what the correct order is for those five items up above... Feel free to add a thing or two if I missed something... your help is greatly appreciated... I already have the application for seller's permit completed, but I feel like I'm doing things out of order here... Thank you all in advance....


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that this exact subject has come up before on the T-Shirt Forums. Especially for Claifornia. We seem to have an abnormal number of members from there. 

I'd do a search of the forums to see what others have said about this.

I'd help you, but I'm in Minnesota, and I have no idea how things are done in CA.

Remember, for a Partnership you will need an EIN from the IRS, too.

Employer ID Numbers (EINs)

You can apply for that online and get your number within seconds.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

chani, I am almost sure the order that I have up there is correct. However, it is always good to ask people who has been there done that before... Thank you for adding the EIN to the list... I just have to figure out where to put it...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am in california and I hired a company to file everything for me but I believe the way it was done was DBA, Business License, Sellers permit. I am pretty sure that is the order they were filed. Hope this helps


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I wasn't doubting you, Ricky.  I hope you didn't take it that way. 

I knew someone would come along eventually!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh and by the way, I have mine set up as a sole proprietor. Once I decide I want to hire outside help then I will change it to a LLC.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Chani... I didn't think you were doubting me... it's great that you mentioned the EIN because as you can probably tell, I totally forgot about that on my list. Thank you for the words of encouragement and I will certainly seek some professional help. Have you guys ever heard of filedba.com? I read the BBB report on them but... I don't know... we shall wait and see when the time comes...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We were able to file our DBA online directly with our state's Secretary of State. It was $25 plus their $10 "rush" fee, which they charge all of their online applicants.

Maybe California as something similar so you won't need to pay anyone else to do it for you. It's prolly one of the easiest forums you'll ever fill out in your life. Or at least is it in Minnesota.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

from my experience (here in lawndale, ca) 

you apply for a DBA and a sellers permit first, after both are approved, only then are able to apply for a business license.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here you also have to have it published, I think for 4 or 8 weeks. I cant remember how long but that was also done for me by the company I hired to do it all. It just made it really easy for me instead of having to take the time to do it all. In Los angeles when you have to go to downtown to do anything it can take all day so I figured by the time I paid all the gas, time and filing fees it was probably about what I paid to have it all done for me


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

hiGH said:


> from my experience (here in lawndale, ca)
> 
> you apply for a DBA and a sellers permit first, after both are approved, only then are able to apply for a business license.


Hey Alex, I didnt even notice you lived right in Lawndale, I live right in San Pedro.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> Hey Alex, I didnt even notice you lived right in Lawndale, I live right in San Pedro.


wooo fairly close. my younger brother works @ subs r us, right next to GNC? they make the best tasting subs in the south bay.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

1) Is a DBA the same as a seller's permit? *NO*

2) Should I get a business license before a seller's permit? *Doesn't matter*

3) Is this order correct? *D and E are the same thing. You forgot bank account and EIN*

a) Partnership Agreement
b) DBA
c) Business License
d) Seller's Permit
e) Resale certificate


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Sunny... did you use filedba.com? That's the company that I found that would do that... The will file and publish your FBN or DBA application for you. It costs about $130 total for them to file and publish... I might just go do that since it takes forever to do it by myself... Downtown Stockton is kwazy....


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think it was a different company that did my filing for me, it was in long beach. I also had them file everything for one price, I think it was about $260. But that was for all of my licensing and everything including dba and resale certificate.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

This has been covered a few times before, specifically for CA. You can do it all yourself for around $200 or pay someone to do it for you for $250.

I got my EIN, Relsale, DBA then city business license in that order. I downloaded all forms and either submitted online or mailed them in. No vists to any gov agencies needed.


----------



## MichaelCon (Dec 15, 2007)

what company's are there that do all of the filing for $250... specifically in the bay area???


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Sunnydayz, do you remember what the company name was? I understand the process can be time consuming. If you could provide any answers, please do. I am sure I can do it myself, but if I could save time and have someone do it all for me, I can focus on designing my tees....


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

It made it really easy for me and let me concentrate on other things. Once I sat down and figured out how much it would cost me including time, gas, and filing fees it was pretty close to what I paid. Here is a the name of their site Business License, Tax Id Number, DBA, Start Small Business Licenses , they were pretty quick and I was able to do everything from home, they just mailed me what I needed to sign. Hope this helps.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> It made it really easy for me and let me concentrate on other things. Once I sat down and figured out how much it would cost me including time, gas, and filing fees it was pretty close to what I paid. Here is a the name of their site Business License, Tax Id Number, DBA, Start Small Business Licenses , they were pretty quick and I was able to do everything from home, they just mailed me what I needed to sign. Hope this helps.


since I won't have any employees working for me, I don't really see the need for an EIN... In any case, I think I'll keep doing research, but I would much rather have someone who knows what they're doing, do it for me.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

They have different packages, you just do the little quiz they have and choose what you need and then you can see what it costs for that particular package of documents. Hope this helps


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

sunnydayz, thank you for the information. I really appreciate it. I need to get a move on this... and start designing... My wife and I are doing kid's tees just like you... but we're going to do it at a smaller scale and local only... no internet store... not yet at least...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Where are you located, because I was even able to get it done quicker by bringing the paperwork directly back to them once I signed it. They were really quick and efficient and I didnt have to worry about any of that which gave me the time to focus on other things while they took care of all of my legal stuff for me. I had nothing but a great experience with them.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> Oh and by the way, I have mine set up as a sole proprietor. Once I decide I want to hire outside help then I will change it to a LLC.


brain fart.. whats DBA again??


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

queenVee said:


> brain fart.. whats DBA again??


doing business as


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

sunny dayz, I live in stockton california... it's ghetto in downtown... don't want to be out there too long... might get car broken into...


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

hiGH said:


> doing business as


thought so.. thank you


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

SunnyDayz, I called that website that you gave me... they were going to charge me about $400... how long ago has it been since you used them? Maybe the rates have gone up or whatever but dang... I know the ein is free and I already got my seller's permit application completed... all I really need is my DBA and my business license... hmmmm....


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Ricky -- I hate to sound like a nag, but you should really do a search here. There are several threads on how to do this yourself. It does not take a lot of time, is not difficult and is not expensive. If you are starting up a business, you can't stick your head in the sand and hope for the best. It's not a good recipe for success. You have to understand what you're getting into and what taxes and fees you're liable for -- especially if someone is 'taking care of it' for you. Are they going to call you when it's time to pay the franchise board?


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Jose,

Hey, thanks for the info... This morning, i found the FBN/DBA form online, filled it out and will send it in the mail - $30... waiting for publishing instructions. I went online and got a EIN... free of charge... that company was going to charge me $49.99 for it... Once I get the DBA turned in and published, I will send in the Seller's permit application(Can I do this in advance?). Now I just have to figure out where to get/ file the business license... any clues??? City hall???


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Thao1mage said:


> Jose,
> 
> Hey, thanks for the info... This morning, i found the FBN/DBA form online, filled it out and will send it in the mail - $30... waiting for publishing instructions. I went online and got a EIN... free of charge... that company was going to charge me $49.99 for it... Once I get the DBA turned in and published, I will send in the Seller's permit application(Can I do this in advance?). Now I just have to figure out where to get/ file the business license... any clues??? City hall???


Yes, your city should have the forms. Find their web site or call 'em up. They'll mail them to you.

Save money on the DBA. Find the smallest local paper and publish with them. It'll be cheaper than the larger ones. They'll often file it for you for an extra $10.

You don't need the dba for the seller's, just your EIN.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thao1mage said:


> SunnyDayz, I called that website that you gave me... they were going to charge me about $400... how long ago has it been since you used them? Maybe the rates have gone up or whatever but dang... I know the ein is free and I already got my seller's permit application completed... all I really need is my DBA and my business license... hmmmm....


I used them about a year ago, wow that is alot more then I paid hmmm.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Ricky -- I hate to sound like a nag, but you should really do a search here. There are several threads on how to do this yourself. It does not take a lot of time, is not difficult and is not expensive. If you are starting up a business, you can't stick your head in the sand and hope for the best. It's not a good recipe for success. You have to understand what you're getting into and what taxes and fees you're liable for -- especially if someone is 'taking care of it' for you. Are they going to call you when it's time to pay the franchise board?


The franchise tax board actually sends me a notice to let me know when the deadline is for filing and paying my taxes. I dont doubt that it is probably quite easy to file the paperwork yourself, it just saved me time and gas while I was getting my website and equipment all in order. Just because I had someone do the paperwork for me does not mean I had my head in the sand. I knew exactly what I needed and had someone else do it for me, but I clearly understood everything I needed to do. I just used this service to give my time to other things I needed to do in a short amount of time.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

I would like to thank the both of you (Jose & Bobbie). You guys have a been a big help... The only other question I have left is about the State Employer Tax Identification Number. I got this local number that was disconnected from the City of Stockton. As far as the Seller's Permit, i will go ahead and turn that in or send it in. The field office is in Sacramento. Quite a drive on a rainy day. I have time so I am in no rush. I'll wait to get it in the mail, no problem there.

Smaller papers??? The only paper that we have here in Stockton is "The record"... I do not know how much they will charge me... *I hope it doesn't cost me too much*... heck I'll check right now and keep you guys posted...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Remember the paper doesnt need to be a major paper. As long as it is in your county I believe and they run ficticious business announcements then you should be good to go  There are alot of small papers that do this. Maybe do a search for ficticious publishings and your county in google and see if any small papers come up.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Smaller paper? couldn't find any... will try again tomorrow... just so you guys know... seller's permit application is in mail, DBA is in mail, EIN is in hand... waiting for DBA to come back so I can publish in paper... get business license, and since I am working from home... my city's zoning regulation requires that I file a Home Occupation Permit. An extra $77... like I needed that... but I guess if it is required... oh well... I hope I can work a miracle...

Ricky


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

I know I'm posting to myself, but I did say that I will keep whoever will read this dumb thread posted. I did find a couple of smaller papers from the outskirt cities of San Joaquin County... I will call them tomorrow and get some price quotes... never too early to do research... one last question though... how long does it normally take for the city to get back to me about the fictitious business name filing?

Ricky


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know about CA, but in MN, we got ours back in less than a week. 

As for filing in a local paper, in MN, there are a certain set of APPROVED papers to advertise in. You need to announce your DBA in one of those papers only. Not just any paper will do.

You might want to check on that, too.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

I found an approved paper in my county that will do it for $55... is that a little high or perfectly priced?


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

If they file the forms for you with the county, I'd say that's not bad.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> Just because I had someone do the paperwork for me does not mean I had my head in the sand. I knew exactly what I needed and had someone else do it for me, but I clearly understood everything I needed to do.


I wasn't referring to you. I was trying to encourage Ricky to do as you did (really understand what needs to happen and what it means). If you recall he did not even know what a dba was at the beginning of the thread!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> I wasn't referring to you. I was trying to encourage Ricky to do as you did (really understand what needs to happen and what it means). If you recall he did not even know what a dba was at the beginning of the thread!


I agree one should really know what they need before jumping in. I myself did many hours of research, found out what I needed and went from there. I think as long as they know what they need, it doesnt matter how they do it. I myself did not have the time to file everything. If you have ever lived in LA county you know how it is driving to downtown LA hehe.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

1) Is a DBA the same as a seller's permit?

No DBA is usually required at the county level, this is also know as a Fictitious Business Name, this will involve a fee, also having the new DBA information published in an approved publication, like a newspaper. Seller's Permit can be acquired at your closes CA Board of Equalization office, free of charge.


2) Should I get a business license before a seller's permit?

As soon as you file your DBA or Fictitious Business Name, most cities will usually require you to have a business license to conduct business within the city limits. This varies from city to city, and the cost also varies.

You can get a Seller's Permit without a Business License, as a partnership, they may require both SSN of the partners.

3) Is this order correct?

ABCD
D and E are the same.

a) Partnership Agreement
b) DBA
c) Business License
d) Seller's Permit
e) Resale certificate


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Thao1mage said:


> I found an approved paper in my county that will do it for $55... is that a little high or perfectly priced?


You can find it for less, as long as the publication has enough distribution. I have found some for as low as $15.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

In my opinion as a business starting up, I would save the money I would be paying to a 3rd party to file all of the paper work and file it myself. All of the basic paper work is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Whoa... hey guys... everything has been taken care of... LOL... cheer up guys... the paperwork is in the mail... DBA... Seller's permit... I really appreciate all of your help... I'm waiting for my DBA statement so I can publish... after getting my proof of publication back... I believe it'll be about $7 to file the proof of publication (according to San Joaquin county recorder's office)... Then I can apply for a business license... I already have my EIN number... which I got for free... something that businessnameusa was going to charge me 49.99 or 29.99 to do for me... which I thought was pretty ridiculous... This weekend, I will open a bank account for the company.... 

Anything else to do after that???


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Thao1mage said:


> Anything else to do after that???


Yup:

Open up accounts at wholesalers and manufacturers. 
Order some samples. 
Make some shirts. 
Sell Some shirts.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Jose, thanks for all your help... couldn't have done it without you and Bobbie man. I have a feeling that the best is yet to come... can't wait to get started... already have verbal commitments from tons of people that are willing to support me... uh... hopefully I could persuade them to buy a couple of tshirts instead of just one... wish me luck buddy...

Ricky


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh in addition the paperwork and wholesale accounts...

Now its time to find customers!


----------

